# Igen Mastercard Any Exepriences? Comments?



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

IGEN MASTERCARD ANY EXEPRIENCES? COMMENTS?


----------



## JackHole (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, so far all I can say is the I wish I had though of this myself. A reloadable Visa or MasterCard is sheer genius. I "bought" the card for $20, but was told there was an activation fee of $9.95. $30 to be able to spend $20 of my own money?--wow. . . Then I call the toll free number to activate, and upgrade the card. The upgrade really is a better deal in the long run with some lower fees along the way and the ability to reload up to $2500 rather than $500. In the end it cost me $49 to have a balance of 5 cents! I helped make iGen a ton o' money. 

The one good thing about the iGen MC is that the more you reload, the less the fees hurt--i.e., reloading $20 at a time is a waste of money, but budgeting so you can load $300 to $500 just works out better.

But better still: A card like the eufora pre-paid MasterCard, or a secured card give less of a beating on the fees. 

Good Luck,
Jack


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

SINCE MY FIRST POST,I BOUGHT THE igen PREPAID MASTERCARD and had essentially the same experience:


I bought it at RiteAid for $9.95 but had a 4.95 instant coupon
Then i immediately placed $100 on the card.
I also found out the small print('there may be a $4.95 charge per monthly charge)should have said there WILL BE a $4.95 monthly charge. And $4.95 charge to add money to the card.

SO $4.95 FOR THE CARD(W/COUPON)
$4.95 EVERY TIME I ADDED MONEY TO THE CARD
$4.95 MONTHLY CHARGE


When i called the tollfree number to activate the card,i was overly pressured to UPGRADE the card immediately for only $20($30 if i upgraded later). If i did not UPGRADE,my card would be rejected at any site that had a 18years old requirement(99% of sites are like that).

i immediately went to the internet to buy items. some sites that had asked for an age verification did not take my card's numer. other sites that HAD the age verification question,the card worked.


----------



## RndBSouL (Jan 18, 2004)

I happened to pass by the rack with all those prepaid gift cards during Christmas, when I happened to see the i-Gen card... from other peoples experiences, I heard it is better than the Visa Buxx and Citi-Cards CobaltBlue...and bad in other ways, too...so what should I do? I mean, I wouldnt really need my parents to activate the i-Gen card...like Visa or CitiCard...help someone, help!!


----------



## aelamont (Feb 2, 2004)

I received one as a present and the balance was frittered away by the crazy service charge that I was not aware of. I'm not much of a consumer and was saving it for something special. By that time my balance was $0-. So if yer gonna use it, make sure you know what you're doing.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

I WOULD LIKE TO SWEAR! but i wont.

About the IGEN mastercard. Guess what happen? I had a balence of about $50 and i kept getting credit card declines.
I went to the IGENs web site and got a HTTP 404 NOT FOUND.
(https://www.mymccard.com/a/english/reload.asp?chain=8)

I did a cashed of the site to validate that was the correct address of the site.

At this point,i do not know if the company has collapsed or what.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

DO NOT buy I-GEN PREPAID MASTERCARD. As far as i am concerned they stole my money.


First of all,it was extremely difficult to find thier web site for account information. Then the web site address changed and the new web site was challenging to find again.

Then,after successfully using this card at web sites,i started getting card decline messages although i had sufficient money in this prepaid credit card account. Monthly fees were still being deducted successfully but credit card purchases were being declined(yes,accurate credit card information was entered during the credit card transaction).

When i went to the web site to contact the Igen prepaid credit card customer service,they had no email address. The company had a customer service telephone number BUT it would cost 50 cents per minute(a IGEN CHARGE NOT PHONE COMPANY CHARGE) to talk to a live person concerning my I-Gen card.

i contacted the mastercard company,they said they can not help with the prepaid IGEN mastercard.


So i have money in the account that i put in,but i can not use it.

Watch out for IGEN prepaid mastercard.


----------



## poof (Mar 28, 2004)

A bit costly, yes. But when you need a credit card for something like a hotel, it is the way to go. I was staying at a hotel for an extended period and found that I could get a much cheaper rate by booking and paying for my room over the internet, rather then walking up to the front desk and paying cash. Go figure that one out, but it was true. They wouldn't even give me the low rate if I went to the front desk. 

Anyway, yes it does cost a bit, but for those who can't get a CC and really need one, it is the way to go. I was never turned down for anything and never had any problems with my card after using it for almost a year. 

IMO, load the card and make planned purchases and you will always know your balance. That way you know the fees upfront and can plan ahead as to what you load the card with and what the fees are. 

I would never get the card just to have a credit card to use when I could easyly pay cash, but when only a CC will do, then this is the one to have. 

Not for everyone, but good for you under certain conditions.


----------



## MisterWalrus (Aug 18, 2004)

My experience with them is totally bogus.

I called to activate my card and was told that there was a problem and a supervisor would be contacting me. I waited over an hour and no one contacted me so I called back. I was again told that a supervisor would contact me either today or tomorrow. Even though I was extremely upset, the service representative would not allow me to speak to a supervisor and that I would be called back. She even asked which number to contact me at (like its difficult a work number for business hours and a cell phone number for any other time). Well I waited a week. Then called the support line to be told that they had decided to process a refund and that I would be recieving a check in about a week.

So, they have had my $$$ for two weeks.

I would never, ever even think about using IGEN again and if you ask me, there has got to be better prepaid options out there.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

it is so frustrating,its difficult to post


----------



## bevsplace (Jan 12, 2005)

I have an IGEN pp mc card. It is great when you cannot get another credit card and you need one to rent a car, carpet cleaner, or order online. Although the monthly fee is $4.95 it is far less than some of the percentage rates on other traditional cards. I also don't have to worry about overspending. If you have a low percentage rate on another card, and you pay it on time, then you really don't need this. This card is for people who cannot get credit or are learning how to budget thier money. Great first time card.


----------



## bevsplace (Jan 12, 2005)

Those of you who have IGEN mc card, the web address has changed.
https://www.greendotonline.com/contents/


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

its been over 3 years since i began this thread and i
am still @#[email protected]% off. i ended up w/ a $19 balence that
i never got to use. as i recall, i went to customer
service and they wanted to charge me for each minute
on the phone i spoke to something.

i also recall many websites want the 3 digit code that
ordinary credit cards have but the prepaid card does
NOT have.

perhaps they changed,but i would not trust the card too 
much. i also thought i read rental car agencies,ect will NOT
take the cards. i contacted movielink last week,if they
took those cards,they had to check it out and came 
back and said no.

hope this helps

perhaps


----------



## Harcon (Feb 28, 2005)

Let me just say that Igen ( now Green dot ) Is a great card. I have gone all over with it and ive never had any problems with it. I use mine to translate my US dollars to Canadian dollars and for this task it is cheaper then useing a Bank in the US to do the same thing. My wife in Canada has one and I can send her money from any place I happen to be for a total of $7 with the card. ( 4.95 for reload and 2.50 for ATM fee ) Compair that to any money sending service,most of whom charge $15 to do the same thing,and with green dot its instant! no waiting at all. If you have Questions for this card feel free to ask! Comes highly recommended by me!


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

does the card have the 3 digit security code that are on normal 
credit cards? 99% of places onthe internet require the number
in order to use a credit card?

i understand wiring money is kinda a scam too though. last time
i checked Western Union charges are about 33% of the amount
one wires


----------



## Harcon (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes the card dose have the 3 digit code. youll find it on the back of the card where you sign your name. Ive had no problems at all with it online.


----------



## PuddinTame (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problem. I suggest you check into the following prepaid/debit cards:
Ethos Prepaid Visa
Model Debit Mastercard
Eufora Prepaid Mastercard
Quick yahoo/google search should turn up these websites. Read thru each one top to bottom, including 'terms', 'privacy policy', etc. The devil is always hiding out in the details!
Think thats how you got 'taken' before! The above are the top 3 cards I've found so far.
Good Luck!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You should see this hear.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/credit/

http://www.pbs.org/search/search_results.html?q=credit+card&btnG.x=8&btnG.y=8&neighborhood=none

Debit or credit? Here's the answer

http://redtape.msnbc.com/2007/09/paper-or-plasti.html

The dark secrets of debit

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...-07/overview/the-dark-secrets-of-debit-ov.htm


----------

